# ISO a meal to bring to new mom



## marygio (Apr 3, 2008)

I need to take my Sister in law and brother in law dinner because they just had a new baby.  Any ideas on what I should make to take to them?

- Mary


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I always take people chicken enchiladas because it's easy to make a lot, you can make it in advance and just heat it up when you are ready, and it tastes good as leftovers. I bring jell-o for the kids.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2008)

An Italian-style casserole is always good. Sliced Italian sausage, two colors of bell peppers, onions, garlic, marinara sauce and short pasta like penne or rotini. Also easy to heat up and makes great leftovers. HTH.


----------



## miniman (Apr 3, 2008)

Anything you do well and they like. I usually do a one pot meal type thing (less washing up for them). It does not need to be fancy - just good and filling.


----------



## redkitty (Apr 3, 2008)

Lasagna and a nice salad!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 3, 2008)

I am strong beliver into chicken soup after any kind of stres (flue, surgery or baby birth). Hardy chicken soup with some noodles. Mash potato and some baked fish. Some thing light. She needs easy foods right now for at least few days.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 3, 2008)

Spaghetti....bread.....salad....brownies/vanilla ice cream


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats on the new niece/nephew! 

I about always take lasagna, French bread, salad, and a one-dish dessert of some sort. The last time, I added a frozen meal too... something she could put in the freezer and use later when meals stop coming in. The frozen meal was a turkey loaf, twice-baked potatoes, frozen peas, and a frozen dessert (German chocolate cream pie).


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2008)

marygio said:


> I need to take my Sister in law and brother in law dinner because they just had a new baby. Any ideas on what I should make to take to them?
> 
> - Mary


 

What do they like to eat that you can cook?


----------



## auntdot (Apr 3, 2008)

We usually go with baked ziti or some type of Italian casserole.  But any type of casserole will work.

Or baken beans with kielbasa, jazzed up with maybe a couple of types of beans, onion, brown sugar or molasses, some vinegar, dry mustard and a tad of liquid smoke.

Chicken and dumplings with rice.  

Just pick out something you like to cook and they like to eat.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, congrats on your newest little niece or nephew! Do they have other children? If so, try to take into account what they like and perhaps include some juice boxes. Also, maybe you could include some paper plates and plastic flatware to make the meal totally effortless for them.


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

And I forgot to say, whatever you make--put it in disposable dishes and give them paper plates and plastic forks/cups to go with it. Your SIL won't feel like doing any dishes!


----------



## passioncook (Apr 3, 2008)

I usually do the old lasagna/bread/salad standby but I like the idea of chicken enchiladas.  Only thing though, if they do have other children, they may not like that (at least mine don't).  

Congrats!


----------



## Angie (Apr 3, 2008)

Wild rice and chicken casserole...box of cooked wild rice, some chopped, cooked chicken, can of creamed soup of your choice.  Mix it, add bread crumbs (crouton sized) on top and drizzle with melted butter.  Bake and eat!


----------



## luvs (Apr 12, 2008)

a macaroni & cheese (baked), stuffed shells, casseroles. i've a  50's book of meals with great cassseroles- message me if you're interested.


----------



## Calya (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations. =) Salmon with mixed greens and a fruit salad that will last a few days. That's what I wanted. (I just had a baby recently)


----------



## blissful (Apr 16, 2008)

If she is breast feeding, bring beer, it's suppose to help with milk production. 

Avoid, cabbage, lots of onions, baked beans or the baby will feel it. 
~Blissful


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

blissful said:


> If she is breast feeding, bring beer, it's suppose to help with milk production.
> 
> Avoid, cabbage, lots of onions, baked beans or the baby will feel it.
> ~Blissful




I hear fenugreek is a better way to increase milk supply since you don't really want the baby getting alcohol in the system. 

She's absolutely right about the cabbage.


----------



## Nat2007 (Apr 23, 2008)

I remember when I was pregnant there were a few things the doctor would not let me eat. Maybe I would have not eaten them anyway, but knowing I could not....it just made me have big cravings for them....One of them was cured ham...

People were coming to the hospital with flowers, chocolates, and baby presents...and then...one of my friends showed up with some slices of the best ham you could find. If the stiches had let me........I would have jumped out of bed and fall on my knees!!!!

So...if there is anything she was not allowed to eat, you could serve it!!.

Ps. (red meat, not well cooked. I would not eat that neither. It had to be so well cooked that it was like eating a shoe sole, if sole is the right word in English, now I cannot remember)


----------



## Satsuma (May 25, 2008)

Anything that you can make a lot of. When my SIL had her baby, I brought a lasagna, a moussaka, and a curry. She picked what she felt like eating that night and the rest went into the freezer. Apparently her and her husband didn't have to cook for almost 2 weeks. They were thrilled. I don't think either of them can eat moussaka anymore, though. LOL.


----------



## Katie H (May 25, 2008)

By now the baby is about 2-months-old, but momma still needs help.  I know.  Been there.  Done that.  Got the t-shirt.

Anything  in  quantity that can be delivered in two containers.  Eat one now.  Put one in the freezer and eat later. She's bound  to have days that try her patience.

Besides bringing foods, you could  give her a "coupon" for an  hour's  babysitting time  or cleaning time.   If she's a first-time mother,  she might feel overwhelmed.  She would, no doubt, welcome an hour at the hair salon or for a massage, pedicure, shopping...without a child  in tow.


----------



## Caine (May 26, 2008)

blissful said:


> If she is breast feeding, bring beer, it's suppose to help with milk production.
> 
> Avoid, cabbage, lots of onions, baked beans or the baby will feel it.
> ~Blissful


But the baby wouldn't feel the beer? I find that hard to believe.

Why not give her, and her husband, a gift certificate to one of those places where you go in and prepare all your meals for the whole week with their ingredients, like Dinner My Way, or My Girlfriend's Kitchen? He could go in and make up meals for the whole week, or better yet, he can do some 'new baby bonding' while SHE goes in and prepares the meals for the whole week. She'd probably enjoy the away time, especially if she normally likes to cook.


----------



## peeper76 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a simple chicken wing recipe which is good hot or cold. It is super quick, little ingredients and delicious. It is a fave with my family. I usually serve with just plain white basmati rice or just minute rice.
*STICKY CHICKEN*
1 large package of fresh chicken wings
1/2 cup of brown sugar
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp ginger (I use powder)
1/4 cup of vinegar
1/4 cup of water
1/4 cup soya sauce
dash of salt and pepper
Put chicken in casserole dish with salt and pepper. Bake 375 for 30 minutes.
Combine all other ingredients in a medium size bowl and whisk to ensure the sugar is mixed well. Pour over chicken and bake for an additional 30 minutes, basting at least twice or turning chicken wings. 
You can use the drippings to pour over the rice, it can also be thickened with a little cornstarch and water for the last 7-8 minutes of cooking. Enjoy!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 14, 2008)

peeper76 said:


> I have a simple chicken wing recipe which is good hot or cold. It is super quick, little ingredients and delicious. It is a fave with my family. I usually serve with just plain white basmati rice or just minute rice.
> *STICKY CHICKEN*
> 1 large package of fresh chicken wings
> 1/2 cup of brown sugar
> ...


 
with or without the lid?  babe


----------



## babetoo (Jul 14, 2008)

gosh, that sounds yummy. i might even fire up the oven for that. have wings in freezer.

babe


----------



## peeper76 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Lid or no Lid*

Lid or no Lid?  Up to you.  I like to go without.  I like to brown up my wings good before I put the sauce on.  But if you want to cover after that would be fine. Be sure to let me know what you think of them.  I haven't met anyone who didn't ask me for the recipe after eating them.  


babetoo said:


> with or without the lid? babe


----------



## passioncook (Jul 14, 2008)

That does look good!  Is "soya" sauce just soy sauce?


----------



## peeper76 (Jul 14, 2008)

sorry, yes it is just soy sauce!


passioncook said:


> That does look good! Is "soya" sauce just soy sauce?


----------



## babetoo (Jul 17, 2008)

peeper76 said:


> I have a simple chicken wing recipe which is good hot or cold. It is super quick, little ingredients and delicious. It is a fave with my family. I usually serve with just plain white basmati rice or just minute rice.
> *STICKY CHICKEN*
> 1 large package of fresh chicken wings
> 1/2 cup of brown sugar
> ...


 
i made this for dinner last night. the wings were just so tender and good. i think though i would put sauce on them for first thirty min. as well as the last. thanks.

babe


----------



## buckytom (Jul 18, 2008)

just an fyi.

if the mommy is breastfeeding, one might consider not making things that can cause problems until she's tested them out.

"Mothers report that babies most often object to chocolate; spices (cinnamon, garlic, curry, chili pepper); citrus fruits and their juices, like oranges, lemons, limes, and grapefruit; strawberries; kiwifruit; pineapple; the gassy veggies (onion, cabbage, garlic, cauliflower, broccoli, cucumbers, and peppers); and fruits with a laxative effect, such as cherries and prunes."

quoted from here: http://www.babycenter.com/404_are-there-any-foods-i-should-avoid-while-breastfeeding_8906.bc


----------

